# (Gothic 3) Wo finde ich Eisenerz?



## Denis10 (11. November 2006)

Ich habe jetzt das Rezept für das Bastardschwert gekauft. Jedoch brauche ich noch 10 St Eisenerz, um es schmieden zu können.

Wo genau kann ich das finden oder kaufen?


----------



## chaos777 (11. November 2006)

Denis10 am 11.11.2006 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt das Rezept für das Bastardschwert gekauft. Jedoch brauche ich noch 10 St Eisenerz, um es schmieden zu können.
> 
> Wo genau kann ich das finden oder kaufen?


du findest es in Nordmar bei Hammerclan oder Wolfsclan
in ganz Nordmar eigentlich


----------



## Fraggerick (11. November 2006)

chaos777 am 11.11.2006 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Denis10 am 11.11.2006 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auch bei der mine bei montera, wo die pappnase hockt, die nacher als rebell aarbeitet, wenn du mit ihm die meine aufräumst, da findest du auch genug erz... wobei du überlegen solltes, ob die 5lp für schürfen nicht gut nagelegt währen, da man vorallem mit dem verkauf des bastarschwerts echt gut geld machen kann


----------



## Guallamalla (17. November 2006)

Um es noch mal zu präzisieren: Man kann in den Minen selbst Gold, Erz, Schwefel und Eisen abbauen. Man braucht dazu man nur eine Spitzhacke im Inventar!


----------

